# fatal error C1189: #error :  WINDOWS.H already included.



## diyora (May 6, 2008)

Hello all,

My stdafx.h file contain:

#pragma once

// Modify the following defines if you have to target a platform prior to the ones specified below.
// Refer to MSDN for the latest info on corresponding values for different platforms.
#ifndef WINVER // Allow use of features specific to Windows XP or later.
#define WINVER 0x0501 // Change this to the appropriate value to target other versions of Windows.
#endif
#ifndef _WIN32_WINNT // Allow use of features specific to Windows XP or later. 
#define _WIN32_WINNT 0x0501 // Change this to the appropriate value to target other versions of Windows.
#endif 
#ifndef _WIN32_WINDOWS // Allow use of features specific to Windows 98 or later.
#define _WIN32_WINDOWS 0x0410 // Change this to the appropriate value to target Windows Me or later.
#endif
#ifndef _WIN32_IE // Allow use of features specific to IE 6.0 or later.
#define _WIN32_IE 0x0600 // Change this to the appropriate value to target other versions of IE.
#endif
#define WIN32_LEAN_AND_MEAN // Exclude rarely-used stuff from Windows headers
// Windows Header Files:
#include <windows.h>
// C RunTime Header Files
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <malloc.h>
#include <memory.h>
#include <tchar.h>

My abc.h file contain:

#include <afxwin.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <winsock2.h>
#include <conio.h> 
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

class CIPMessage
{
public:
CIPMessage();
~CIPMessage();
void Init(string sIpAddress, int iPort);
int SendMessagePort(string sMessage);
int RecMessagePort();
bool IsConnected(){return m_bIsConnected;}
private:
bool m_bIsConnected; // true - connected false - not connected
string m_sServerIPAddress;
int m_iServerPort;
SOCKET conn; // socket connected to server
};

I define this both header file in my main source file.But it give me an error:
c:\program files\microsoft visual studio 8\vc\atlmfc\include\afxv_w32.h(16) : fatal error C1189: #error : WINDOWS.H already included. MFC apps must not #include <windows.h>.

I see the related question and change corresponds.but it give me error.When i remove the windows.h then write afxwin.h then main source file some variable undeclared identifier.

please help me..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure, but remove windows.h, write afxwin.h, and solve the undeclared variable problem. It might work.


----------



## diyora (May 7, 2008)

Hi,
this give me error about variable which is in .cpp file...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

Then correct it...


----------

